# "The save data is corrupted"



## tsantsa (Jun 23, 2015)

Great. I just plugged in my 2ds to charge, loaded acnl up and this happened: 


Just as i was getting somewhere with my town


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

omg what happened though???? You just started up the game and this happened???? I'm legit starting to be scared rn omfg


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah thats what happened :/


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, that's rather unfortunate. What did you do before you plugged it? Did you not let it save all the way? Did you turn it off? Or maybe did you go to the homescreen while it was loading or switch it to sleep mode? idk what to tell you other than that is very unfortunate. :/


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh that's horrible! :c 
May I ask if you have a digital download or physical copy? (I'm so scared of this ;-; )

Sorry I'm not able to have any advice for you, the only game I've ever had corrupt data in is my copy of Pokemon Platinum version.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 23, 2015)

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Oh my gosh that's horrible! :c
> May I ask if you have a digital download or physical copy? (I'm so scared of this ;-; )
> 
> Sorry I'm not able to have any advice for you, the only game I've ever had corrupt data in is my copy of Pokemon Platinum version.



I have a physical copy and i just saved,quit and shut down my 2ds as i always do.


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2015)

Awww  THat's depressing . It just happens sometimes. No matter what you do to try not to corrupt it, it happens. 


Maybe its the 2DS


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I'm really sorry for you 

I wish the best in your new town!


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 23, 2015)

That stinks, I am sorry that, that happened to you.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 23, 2015)

Holy crap, that's the worst. How much time did you have invested into your town?


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

It happened to me once on Wild world. You probably turned the game off when it was saving.


----------



## pepperini (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh, dear...I'm so sorry to see that happen to you.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

omg so sorry that happened to you let me know if you need anything


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

:0 I absolutely hate it when that happens! When I first got my second town, I got my main mayor and my friend to come over with fruit and tools to cut down trees, build path, plant trees and move flowers. We spent literally hours....... Then this happened :/


----------

